# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور ریاضی یا تجربی

## _NiLoOfAr_

سلام میشه کمکم کنید؟

من امسال به اصرار خانواده کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم ولی چون رشتم ریاضی بود استرس دارم، 
واقعا نمیدونم توی کدومشون موفق ترم و کدومو بیشتر دوست دارم  :Y (670): 

بین رشته های دانشگاهی اینا رو دوس دارم: مهندسی برق و معماری و مکانیک ، فیزیک ، پزشکی

توی نتایج تست شخصیت شناسی هالندم تقریبا همین رشته ها اومدن

راستی خون ببینم فشارم میفته ولی فکر کنم اگه قبول شم کم کم باهاش کنار میام :Y (673): 

به نظرتون اینده و بازارکار کدوم بهتره؟؟؟؟؟


چون سازمان سنجش مهلت ثبت نامو تمدید کرده سوالمو پرسیدم تا بتونم ویرایش کنم :Y (592):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

با این مشخصاتی که گفتید همون ریاضی

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> با این مشخصاتی که گفتید همون ریاضی


ممنون که  جواب دادین :Y (389): 

ولی میشه بگین بازارکار کدوم رشتش بهتره؟

----------


## PUZZLE

کلا تمام مردم ایران پزشکی دوس دارن حتی اونایی که رشته ی ریاضین هم ته دلشون پزشکی دوس دارن و بعد چند سال دوباره بر میگردن کنکور پزشکی میدن
مسلما بازار کار پزشکی برای ایران خیلی بهتره

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> کلا تمام مردم ایران پزشکی دوس دارن حتی اونایی که رشته ی ریاضین هم ته دلشون پزشکی دوس دارن و بعد چند سال دوباره بر میگردن کنکور پزشکی میدن
> مسلما بازار کار پزشکی برای ایران خیلی بهتره


ممنون از جوابتون  :Y (454): 

منم برای همین میترسم
نمیخوام بعدا پشیمون شم چون معلوم  نیس تا چند سال دیگه کنکور چجوریه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## -AMiN-

> کلا تمام مردم ایران پزشکی دوس دارن حتی اونایی که رشته ی ریاضین هم ته دلشون پزشکی دوس دارن و بعد چند سال دوباره کنکور پزشکی میدن
> مسلما بازار کار پزشکی برای ایران خیلی بهتره


اصلا‌اینطور نیس من تنفر دارم از پزشکی !!! اینایی هم ک میگی علاقه دارن، ب پول علاقه دارن ن به پزشکی !!!!

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

نیلو فر خانم 
همه رشته ها بازار کارشون خوبه فقط باید علاقه باشه
خدایی اگه الان بگن برو پزشکی میری؟میدونم میری ولی حسی بهش نداری
ایا همه باید پزشک شوند؟
من که خودم پزشکیو با اینکه رشته تجبیم دوست ندارم

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> نیلو فر خانم 
> همه رشته ها بازار کارشون خوبه فقط باید علاقه باشه
> خدایی اگه الان بگن برو پزشکی میری؟میدونم میری ولی حسی بهش نداری
> ایا همه باید پزشک شوند؟
> من که خودم پزشکیو با اینکه رشته تجبیم دوست ندارم


مشکله منم همینه که نمیدونم کدومو بیشتر دوس دارم :Yahoo (101): 
پزشکی رو دوس دارم ولی بقیه ی رشته های دانشگاهی تجربیو اصلا دوس ندارم
خودم حس میکنم چون رشتم ریاضیه و ریاضی فیزیکم خوبه اگه همینو ادامه بدم موفق ترم
ولی نمیدونم چرا خیلیا میگن پزشکی بهتره :Y (744):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> مشکله منم همینه که نمیدونم کدومو بیشتر دوس دارم
> پزشکی رو دوس دارم ولی بقیه ی رشته های دانشگاهی تجربیو اصلا دوس ندارم
> خودم حس میکنم چون رشتم ریاضیه و ریاضی فیزیکم خوبه اگه همینو ادامه بدم موفق ترم
> ولی نمیدونم چرا خیلیا میگن پزشکی بهتره


نمیدونم والا ولی اگه چیزی برای پول و شهرت باشه از نظر شخصی من یعنی علاقه ای ندارم
همونطوری که عشقی که با ظاهر طرف باشه عشق نیست!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Naser

رشته های مهندسی خوبه..مخصوصا مهندسی مکانیک و برق....تو مهندسی مکانبک واسه خانم ها جایگاه کمی تو مملکت ما داره...گاگه دوست داری بخون...تا اخرش ادامه بده..هرچه موفق تر بشی....بهتره......دکتری هم بگیری و استاد دانشگاه بشی....کنکور درس بگی بهتره....مطمینا از خود پزشکی هم بهتره...
اینو بدون

----------


## Dr.Naser

الان بازار مهندسی پسابرجام بهتر شده......
تو این رشته های مهندسی مکانیک و برق.بیکاری کمه

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> نمیدونم والا ولی اگه چیزی برای پول و شهرت باشه از نظر شخصی من یعنی علاقه ای ندارم
> همونطوری که عشقی که با ظاهر طرف باشه عشق نیست!!!!!!!!


اره باهاتون موافقم پس تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت میکنم :Y (467):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اره باهاتون موافقم پس تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت میکنم


حالا بخاطر حرف من ی موقع نظرتون عوض نشه 
بنظرم با افراد موفق توی رشته های دانشگاهی خوب که صلاحتون رو بخان مشورتم کنید دیگه بهتر میشه 
از مشاورای امروزی مشورت بنظرم نگیرین بهتره چون اونا پولشون میشناسن و توی دامشون گرفتارتون میکنند!
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> رشته های مهندسی خوبه..مخصوصا مهندسی مکانیک و برق....تو مهندسی مکانبک واسه خانم ها جایگاه کمی تو مملکت ما داره...گاگه دوست داری بخون...تا اخرش ادامه بده..هرچه موفق تر بشی....بهتره......دکتری هم بگیری و استاد دانشگاه بشی....کنکور درس بگی بهتره....مطمینا از خود پزشکی هم بهتره...
> اینو بدون


ممنون از راهنماییه خوبتون :Y (694): 
پس تجربیو فراموش میکنم  :9:

----------


## Dr.Naser

تجربی سخته مخصوصا درس زیست.....شما تا الان زیست نخوندید واقعا سخته..بیایی کتاب را جلوی چشاتون بگیرید نمیدونید این چیه..از کجا اومده..یعنی چه...گیچ میشه

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> حالا بخاطر حرف من ی موقع نظرتون عوض نشه 
> بنظرم با افراد موفق توی رشته های دانشگاهی خوب که صلاحتون رو بخان مشورتم کنید دیگه بهتر میشه 
> از مشاورای امروزی مشورت بنظرم نگیرین بهتره چون اونا پولشون میشناسن و توی دامشون گرفتارتون میکنند!


نه خودم ریاضی فیزیکو دوس داشتمو دارم واسه همین انتخابش کردم :Y (591): 
ممنون که راهنماییم کردین :Y (389): 
مشاور رفتم بهم گفت مهندسی پزشکی بخون ولی من برق اینا رو بیشتر دوس دارم

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

ان سا الله توی هر زمینه ای که علاقه دارید موفق  باشین

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> تجربی سخته مخصوصا درس زیست.....شما تا الان زیست نخوندید واقعا سخته..بیایی کتاب را جلوی چشاتون بگیرید نمیدونید این چیه..از کجا اومده..یعنی چه...گیچ میشه


اره چون 3ساله زیست نخوندم واقعا واسم سخته ولی اگه عاشقه این رشته بودم میتونستم با کمک یه دبیر خوب موفق بشم :Y (471):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ان سا الله توی هر زمینه ای که علاقه دارید موفق  باشین


یه دنیا ممنون، امیدوارم شما هم همیشه موفق و شاد باشید :22:

----------


## tavakoli

سوال خوبی بود منم اگر بخوام برم مهندسی شیمی بازار کار داره؟
درصد این که از ریاضی وارد یه دانشگاه معتبر بشم نسبت به تجربی چطوره؟(تو همین شیمی)

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

من می گم هر چی که علاقته همونو برو ...
راستی خیلی سخته کسی رو پیدا کنی که هم به رشته های مهندسی مثل برق و مکانیک علاقه داشته باشه و هم عاشق پزشکی باشه...
به نظر من شما با خودت در مورد رشته ی پزشکی رودربایستی داری...
یعنی واقعا عاشق پزشکی نیستی و چون بقیه دانش اموزا به سمتش دارن هجوم می یارن شما هم هوایی شدی  و فکر می کنی که بهش علاقه داری ، یا اینکه ممکنه به خاطر گفته های پدر ومادرت اومده باشی سمت تجربی ...(البته این نظر منه و ممکن هم هست که درست نباشه)

ولی اگه از حیث بازار کار بخوایم بررسی کنیم ، اگه وضعیت جامعه و بازار کار همین جوری بمونه ، به نظر من رشته های مهندسی اصلا واسه خانوما آینده ی خوبی نداره...
همین الآنشم خیلی ازآقایون که فارغ التحصیل رشته های مهندسی هستند دارند می نالن...
خانوما که جای خود دارن...
بی شک رشته های تجربی و گروه پزشکی و پیراپزشکی واسه خانوما تضمین بیشتری واسه کار داره ...

در کل شما باید بین علاقه واقعیت که همون رشته های مهندسیه و بین بازار کار که امروزه بیشتر داخل رشته های گروه تجربیه باید یکی رو انتخاب کنی...
البته اینو هم بگم که واقعا اگه اون رشته ی مهندسی رو که واسه ادامه تحصیل انتخاب می کنی ، داخلش ماهر بشی و حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشی و اگه به جایی برسی که بتونی طرح نویی رو ارائه بدی ، بی شک داخل هر رشته ای واسه شما کار هست...

عذر می خوام اگه مطابق میلتون حرف نزدم(مخصوصادرباره بازار کار) ولی اینی که گفتم دقیقا اون چیزی هست که دارم توی جامعه می بینم...

موفق باشین...

----------


## Coyote

> سلام میشه کمکم کنید؟
> 
> من امسال به اصرار خانواده کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم ولی چون رشتم ریاضی بود استرس دارم، 
> واقعا نمیدونم توی کدومشون موفق ترم و کدومو بیشتر دوست دارم 
> 
> بین رشته های دانشگاهی اینا رو دوس دارم: مهندسی برق و معماری و مکانیک ، فیزیک ، پزشکی
> 
> توی نتایج تست شخصیت شناسی هالندم تقریبا همین رشته ها اومدن
> 
> ...


سلام؛
به نظر من کنکور تجربی فوق العاده بی رحم و نفس گیره... اگر فکر می کنید که می تونید و حوصلش رو دارید که اگر چند سال طول کشید و مجبور شدید پشت کنکور بمونید، بد نیست ولی باید ببینید زیست شناسی و شیمی رو دوست دارید یا نه؟ رشته های دیگه تجربی مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی، فیزیوتراپی، پرستاری و رادیولوژی و ... رو هم ممکنه مجبور بشید برید.
من خودم مثل شما بودم البته سال پیش دانشگاهی خودم تصمیم گرفتم حتی تغییررشته دادم  و معلم خصوصی گرفتم و دو بار هم کنکور دادم، الان بعد از 3 سال می خوام کنکور ریاضی بدم!
کلاً رشته تجربی تو ایران برای بعضیا خوب نیست...  :Y (399):  !!
هم قبولیش سخته براشون و هم اینکه فقط پزشکی و رشته های "با کلاس"ش رو دوست دارن و تحمل بقیشون رو ندارن... باید ببینید جزئی از کدوم گروه هستید؟ ترازتون چقدره به عنوان مثال در قلم چی؟ و....

به نظر من همون ریاضی شرکت کنید خیلی بهتره تا تجربی. تجربی یه رشته غرور شکنه، چون ممکنه مجبور بشید سالها پشت کنکور و در تنهایی به سر ببرید. (و البته برای کسانی که همون سال اول قبول می شن؛ باد کننده غرور!!) 
موفق باشید! :Yahoo (45):

----------


## PUZZLE

نیلو جون من فک میکنم رشته های انسانی هم خیلی برای خانوما خوبن و خودم اگه به عقب بر میگشتم حتما میرفتم رشته انسانی هم کنکورش آسونه و هم تنوع رشته و بازار کار خوبیم داره
پیشنهاد میکنم درباره رشته های انسانی هم تحقیق کنی 
موفق باشی عزیزم :Y (694):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> سلام 
> 
> من می گم هر چی که علاقته همونو برو ...
> راستی خیلی سخته کسی رو پیدا کنی که هم به رشته های مهندسی مثل برق و مکانیک علاقه داشته باشه و هم عاشق پزشکی باشه...
> به نظر من شما با خودت در مورد رشته ی پزشکی رودربایستی داری...
> یعنی واقعا عاشق پزشکی نیستی و چون بقیه دانش اموزا به سمتش دارن هجوم می یارن شما هم هوایی شدی  و فکر می کنی که بهش علاقه داری ، یا اینکه ممکنه به خاطر گفته های پدر ومادرت اومده باشی سمت تجربی ...(البته این نظر منه و ممکن هم هست که درست)
> 
> ولی اگه از حیث بازار کار بخوایم بررسی کنیم ، اگه وضعیت جامعه و بازار کار همین جوری بمونه ، به نظر من رشته های مهندسی اصلا واسه خانوما آینده ی خوبی نداره...
> همین الآنشم خیلی ازآقایون که فارغ التحصیل رشته های مهندسی هستند دارند می نالن...
> ...


تک تک حرفاتون حرفای دلم بودو واقعا قبولشون دارم، خیلی واسم جالب بود ک همشو حتی بهتر از خودم متوجه شدین :Y (673): 
خودمم حس میکنم وقتی ریاضی فیزیک میخونم حالم خیلی عالیه و خسته نمیشم،شیمی هم درس خوبیه باهاش راحتم 
ولی درمورد زیست اینطوری نیستم و زود خسته میشم
خونوادم از اولش میگفتن برو تجربی ولی قبول نکردم، الانم  به اصرارشون تو کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم ولی پشیمونمو میخوام ویرایشش کنم
از رشته های پیراپزشکی اصلا خوشم نمیاد، پزشکیم چون خیلیا بهم گفتن دو دل شدم 
با حرفای شما هم مطمئن تر شدم که ریاضی واسم خیلی بهتره 

خیلی ممنونم که وقت گذاشتین و جواب دادین  :22:

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> سلام؛
> به نظر من کنکور تجربی فوق العاده بی رحم و نفس گیره... اگر فکر می کنید که می تونید و حوصلش رو دارید که اگر چند سال طول کشید و مجبور شدید پشت کنکور بمونید، بد نیست ولی باید ببینید زیست شناسی و شیمی رو دوست دارید یا نه؟ رشته های دیگه تجربی مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی، فیزیوتراپی، پرستاری و رادیولوژی و ... رو هم ممکنه مجبور بشید برید.
> من خودم مثل شما بودم البته سال پیش دانشگاهی خودم تصمیم گرفتم حتی تغییررشته دادم  و معلم خصوصی گرفتم و دو بار هم کنکور دادم، الان بعد از 3 سال می خوام کنکور ریاضی بدم!
> کلاً رشته تجربی تو ایران برای بعضیا خوب نیست...  !!
> هم قبولیش سخته براشون و هم اینکه فقط پزشکی و رشته های "با کلاس"ش رو دوست دارن و تحمل بقیشون رو ندارن... باید ببینید جزئی از کدوم گروه هستید؟ ترازتون چقدره به عنوان مثال در قلم چی؟ و....
> 
> به نظر من همون ریاضی شرکت کنید خیلی بهتره تا تجربی. تجربی یه رشته غرور شکنه، چون ممکنه مجبور بشید سالها پشت کنکور و در تنهایی به سر ببرید. (و البته برای کسانی که همون سال اول قبول می شن؛ باد کننده غرور!!) 
> موفق باشید!


سلام، وای نه توروخدا اصلا دلم نمیخواد چند سال پشت کنکوری باشم، رشته های دیگه ی تجربیو  هم اصلا دوس ندارم :Yahoo (4): 
شیمی رو دوس دارم ولی به زیست حسه خیلی خیلی خوبی ندارم :Y (673): 
فعلا تو هیچ ازمونی شرکت نکردم اخه هی نظرم عوض میشد
تو رشته ی ریاضی قبولی خیلی راحت تر از  تجربیه
امیدوارم موفق باشید،مرسی که وقت گذاشتین :Y (694):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> نیلو جون من فک میکنم رشته های انسانی هم خیلی برای خانوما خوبن و خودم اگه به عقب بر میگشتم حتما میرفتم رشته انسانی هم کنکورش آسونه و هم تنوع رشته و بازار کار خوبیم داره
> پیشنهاد میکنم درباره رشته های انسانی هم تحقیق کنی 
> موفق باشی عزیزم


ممنون از راهنماییت دوستم :Y (389): 
انسانیم رشته ی خوبیه ولی از درسای حفظ کردنی زیاد خوشم نمیاد
انسانیم به نظرم ففط حقوق خوبه چون مدیریت و حسابداری اینا رو  رشته ی ریاضیم داره
حقوقم یه جورایی تکراری شده چون تعداد وکلا خیلی زیاده و خیلیها هم  که بعد از چندین سال اومدن درس بخونن حقوقو انتخاب میکنن  (پیام  نور /  آزاد)
تو فامیلم چند نفر اینکار رو کردن :Y (673):

----------


## bvb09

دقیقا منم سال پیش کنکور تجربی دادمو وسطاش همین فکرو میکردم.... ولی خب بعد کنکور پیش کلی آدم رفتم تا ببینم چیکار کنم.... دقیقا پیش آقای علیرضا افشارم تو جهاد دانشگاهی کرج رفتم ک آخرش جواب قاطعانه ای نگف ولی گف تو تجربی شرکت کنی برات بهتره.... ولی خداییش اگه کنکور ریاضی داده بودم الان ی بار دیگه نمیخوندم.... بیخیالش... این فکرا الکیه.... ولی خب امسال دیپ مجددم گرفتم البته حالا شماروو نمیدونم...!!

----------


## Coyote

> سلام، وای نه توروخدا اصلا دلم نمیخواد چند سال پشت کنکوری باشم، رشته های دیگه ی تجربیو  هم اصلا دوس ندارم
> شیمی رو دوس دارم ولی به زیست حسه خیلی خیلی خوبی ندارم
> فعلا تو هیچ ازمونی شرکت نکردم اخه هی نظرم عوض میشد
> تو رشته ی ریاضی قبولی خیلی راحت تر از  تجربیه
> امیدوارم موفق باشید،مرسی که وقت گذاشتین


خواهش می کنم. اگر بتونین یه دانشگاه دولتی خوب قبول بشین خیلی بهتر از آزاده (حداقل اینجایی که من هستم) چون من خودم الان آزاد مرکز استان هستم ولی اصلاً خوب نیست.
آزمون منم شرکت نمی کنم، و خیلی راضیم!

----------


## shima1372

> اصلا‌اینطور نیس من تنفر دارم از پزشکی !!! اینایی هم ک میگی علاقه دارن، ب پول علاقه دارن ن به پزشکی !!!!


من که فقط ىه درامد و شغل با ابرو و با کلاس

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> دقیقا منم سال پیش کنکور تجربی دادمو وسطاش همین فکرو میکردم.... ولی خب بعد کنکور پیش کلی آدم رفتم تا ببینم چیکار کنم.... دقیقا پیش آقای علیرضا افشارم تو جهاد دانشگاهی کرج رفتم ک آخرش جواب قاطعانه ای نگف ولی گف تو تجربی شرکت کنی برات بهتره.... ولی خداییش اگه کنکور ریاضی داده بودم الان ی بار دیگه نمیخوندم.... بیخیالش... این فکرا الکیه.... ولی خب امسال دیپ مجددم گرفتم البته حالا شماروو نمیدونم...!!


تو کنکور ریاضی رقابت خیلی کمتر از  تجربیه واسه همین راحت تر قبول میشیم

ولی اونجوری که من فهمیدم واسه رشته هایی مثل برق باید ریاضی فیزیک و زبانمون عالی باشه

من فکرمیکردم امسال دیپلم  مجدد نداریم :Yahoo (77): 
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم،رشته ی ریاضیم خیلی آسون نیستا ولی واقعا شیرینه :Y (591):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> خواهش می کنم. اگر بتونین یه دانشگاه دولتی خوب قبول بشین خیلی بهتر از آزاده (حداقل اینجایی که من هستم) چون من خودم الان آزاد مرکز استان هستم ولی اصلاً خوب نیست.
> آزمون منم شرکت نمی کنم، و خیلی راضیم!


منم تو فکر دولتیم...وااااااااای صنعتی شریف :Y (557): 
ممنون از راهنماییتون :22:

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> من که فقط ىه درامد و شغل با ابرو و با کلاس


اینا یعنی پزشکی؟ :Y (673): 
واسه من مهمه که حتما بازارکار داشته باشه و اشباع  نشده باشه و توش ریاضی فیزیک باشه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

اول مهم علاقه هست محروم شدن از پزشکی برای ترسیدن از خون جالب نیست خیلیا مثل یکی از دوستای من حتی از پرتقال خونی هم میترسید ولی داره پزشکی میخونهرقابت در تجربی بسییییییییار  زیاد و بی رحمانه است حتی توی بعضی حوزه های آزمون بچه های تجربی کارت ورود به جلسه دوستاشون را پاره میکنن به نظر من ریاضی خوب باشه!!!!!!!تمام علایق خودتون رالیست کنین به هر کدوم از زیر شاخه ها علاقه داشتین اونو انتخاب کنید!!! البته میزان امادگی شما در تجربی یا ریاضی مهمه

----------


## -AMiN-

ببین خواهرم اینکه درامد پزشکی خیلی بیشتر از مهندسیه شکی توش نیس ولی اینجا ایرانه و هیچی معلوم نیس یه عده ازمهندسای بیکار الان وقتی رفتن‌ریاضی که مهندسی درامد زیاد داشت وپرستیژش از پزشکی بیشتر بود...الان هم پنج سال دیگ ک ان شاا... فارق التحصیل بشیم معلوم نیس شاید درامد مهندسی خوب بشه ...این همه گفتم که بدونی نباید خودت و قربونی جذابیت درامد پزشکی بکنی...تو هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشی و خوب کار کنی موفقی مثال:یک مهندس نرم افزار شبکه بازار میگفت درامدش رو دیدم اندازه چن تا پزشک متخصص بود !!!میلیاردی
حالا از نظر من برو پی علاقت انشاا... موفق میشی

----------


## -AMiN-

> من که فقط ىه درامد و شغل با ابرو و با کلاس


 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  اینم نظریه واسه خودش !!!!!

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> اول مهم علاقه هست محروم شدن از پزشکی برای ترسیدن از خون جالب نیست خیلیا مثل یکی از دوستای من حتی از پرتقال خونی هم میترسید ولی داره پزشکی میخونهرقابت در تجربی بسییییییییار  زیاد و بی رحمانه است حتی توی بعضی حوزه های آزمون بچه های تجربی کارت ورود به جلسه دوستاشون را پاره میکنن به نظر من ریاضی خوب باشه!!!!!!!تمام علایق خودتون رالیست کنین به هر کدوم از زیر شاخه ها علاقه داشتین اونو انتخاب کنید!!! البته میزان امادگی شما در تجربی یا ریاضی مهمه


امروز فهمیدم ریاضیو خیلی دوس دارم :Y (467): 
خب دست خودم نیست واقعا از خون میترسم...ولی امیدوارم بعدا پشیمون نشم
وای یعنی چی کارت همو پاره میکردن :Yahoo (13):  خیلی وحشتناکه :Yahoo (12): 
میزان آمادگیم؟ خب اگه منظورتون الانه که تقریبا بیشتر درسا رو خوندم بجز زیست و زمین چون تا موقع انتخاب رشته میخواستم ریاضی بخونم
ممنون از کمکتون :Y (694):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ببین خواهرم اینکه درامد پزشکی خیلی بیشتر از مهندسیه شکی توش نیس ولی اینجا ایرانه و هیچی معلوم نیس یه عده ازمهندسای بیکار الان وقتی رفتن‌ریاضی که مهندسی درامد زیاد داشت وپرستیژش از پزشکی بیشتر بود...الان هم پنج سال دیگ ک ان شاا... فارق التحصیل بشیم معلوم نیس شاید درامد مهندسی خوب بشه ...این همه گفتم که بدونی نباید خودت و قربونی جذابیت درامد پزشکی بکنی...تو هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشی و خوب کار کنی موفقی مثال:یک مهندس نرم افزار شبکه بازار میگفت درامدش رو دیدم اندازه چن تا پزشک متخصص بود !!!میلیاردی
> حالا از نظر من برو پی علاقت انشاا... موفق میشی


واسه من درامد خیلی مهم نیست فقط دوس دارم وقتی درسم تموم شد حتما کار داشته باشم  :Y (673): 
رشته هاییم که یکی رئیست باشه واقعا واسم سخته :Yahoo (17): 
ممنون از راهنماییه خوبتون :Y (454):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

از نظر بازار کارباید بگم هم ریاضی هم تجربی هر دو خوبن میگن برای پزشکی کار نیست ولی توی شهر ما یه متخصص هم پیدا نمیشه همیشه باید توی شهر های دیگه دنبال دکتر بگردیم شهر ما حتی عمومی هم نیاز داره خیلی جاها هستن که به خاطر یه دکتر عمومی باید به شهرهای بزرگ برنالکی میگن برای پزشکی کار نیست!!!!!!!درضمن نباید بازارکار را در نظر گرفت چون ما آینده ساز هستیم و باید خودمون آینده را بسازیمبرای همه ی رشته ها کار هست ولی ادم اول باید به خودش زحمت بده تا کار پیدا کنه چرا کسی که رشته مدیریت میخونه حاضر نیست چهارسال توی یک اداره کار کنه تا ترفیع بگیره چرا یک پزشک عمومی هنوز نیومده میخاد مدیریت یک بیمارستان را برعهده بگیره چرا ادما اینقدر تنبل شدن دروووووووغ میگوید کسی که از نبود بازار کار سخن نا پخته ای را بر زبان می اورد

----------


## Mr Sky

اگه پول واست مهم تره  پزشکی...
اگه علاقه واست مهم تره مهندسی...
.
.
.به همین راحتی

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> از نظر بازار کارباید بگم هم ریاضی هم تجربی هر دو خوبن میگن برای پزشکی کار نیست ولی توی شهر ما یه متخصص هم پیدا نمیشه همیشه باید توی شهر های دیگه دنبال دکتر بگردیم شهر ما حتی عمومی هم نیاز داره خیلی جاها هستن که به خاطر یه دکتر عمومی باید به شهرهای بزرگ برنالکی میگن برای پزشکی کار نیست!!!!!!!درضمن نباید بازارکار را در نظر گرفت چون ما آینده ساز هستیم و باید خودمون آینده را بسازیمبرای همه ی رشته ها کار هست ولی ادم اول باید به خودش زحمت بده تا کار پیدا کنه چرا کسی که رشته مدیریت میخونه حاضر نیست چهارسال توی یک اداره کار کنه تا ترفیع بگیره چرا یک پزشک عمومی هنوز نیومده میخاد مدیریت یک بیمارستان را برعهده بگیره چرا ادما اینقدر تنبل شدن دروووووووغ میگوید کسی که از نبود بازار کار سخن نا پخته ای را بر زبان می اورد


تو شهر ما دکتر زیاده ولی دکتر خوب کمه  :Yahoo (4): 
بازارکار خیلی مهمه :Yahoo (77): 
درسته که خودمون ایندمونو میسازیم ولی با هر رشته ای امکان پذیر نیست
خیلیا بودن که فقط به علاقه فکر کردن و رفتن کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد گرفتن ولی دیدن کار پیدا نمیکنن دوباره دارن یه رشته ی دیگه میخونن یا بیکارن

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> اگه پول واست مهم تره  پزشکی...
> اگه علاقه واست مهم تره مهندسی...
> .
> .
> .به همین راحتی


وقتی علاقه نباشه اون رشته و کار واسه ادم لحظات قشنگی رو نمیسازه 
مرسی از راهنماییه خوبتون :22:

----------


## nima4211

> اصلا‌اینطور نیس من تنفر دارم از پزشکی !!! اینایی هم ک میگی علاقه دارن، ب پول علاقه دارن ن به پزشکی !!!!


کااااملا موا فقم
80 درصد پول

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

ممنون از همه :Y (389):

----------


## shima1372

مهندس هم کلاس داره ها

----------


## pouria98

> وقتی علاقه نباشه اون رشته و کار واسه ادم لحظات قشنگی رو نمیسازه 
> مرسی از راهنماییه خوبتون


خواهر گلم برو پزشکی ....علاقه فقط محدود به مدت تحصیله ، بعد از اونه که همه میزنن تو سرخودشون

----------


## bvb09

> تو کنکور ریاضی رقابت خیلی کمتر از  تجربیه واسه همین راحت تر قبول میشیم
> 
> ولی اونجوری که من فهمیدم واسه رشته هایی مثل برق باید ریاضی فیزیک و زبانمون عالی باشه
> 
> من فکرمیکردم امسال دیپلم  مجدد نداریم
> من دیپلم ریاضی دارم،رشته ی ریاضیم خیلی آسون نیستا ولی واقعا شیرینه


ی بار دیگع کلن خیلی ب کلا خیلی ب کار میاد.... ی پایان تلخ بهتر از تلخیه بی پایانه.... ی وداع تلخ بکن با ریاضی دیگه هیچ موقع هم کاریش نداشته باش....واقعا بهتر از اینه ک هر روز ندونی میخای چیکار کنی!!!!...... در ضمن اگه ب اصرار خونوادت رفتی خب اشتباه کردی ولی ته همه کارهایی ک من میخام بکنم اینه ک ی خنده خیلیم کوچولو روی صورت مامان و بابام ببینم.....!!!! تازه من خودمم عاشق شیمیم ولی خب تو ریاضی حتما میرفتم مهندسی شیمی ولی الان تو تجربی فقط ب دارو فک میکنم دیگه هیچ رشته ای برام مهم نیس!!!

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> خواهر گلم برو پزشکی ....علاقه فقط محدود به مدت تحصیله ، بعد از اونه که همه میزنن تو سرخودشون


حرفتونو قبول دارما ولی یه سوال: آدما فقط تو پزشکی میتونن بهترین باشن و پیشرفت کنن؟ 
خیلی از دوستان گفتن که توی هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشی و کارت خوب باشه میتونی موفق شی 
منظور من اصلا درامد نیست فقط دوس دارم اون رشته ایو که واقعا توش استعداد دارمو بخونم 
اخه وقتی بهش علاقه نداشته باشم شاید واسش زیاد تلاش نکنم و اصلا بدون انگیزه و انرژی درس بخونم
منم رشتم ریاضی بودو تا الان زیست نخوندم (یعنی همین تازگیا یکم زیست خوندم دیدم باهاش احساس خیلی خوبی ندارم)
از خون میترسم و فشارم میفته ... اگه برم تشریح فک کنم برم اون دنیا  :Y (673): 
پزشکی هم که شنیدم خیلی سخته شاید اگه بدون علاقه برم سراغش نتونم موفق شم ... البته مهندسی برقم سخته ها ولی واقعا دوست داشتنیه  :Yahoo (118): 
ممنون از راهنماییتون :Y (694):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ی بار دیگع کلن خیلی ب کلا خیلی ب کار میاد.... ی پایان تلخ بهتر از تلخیه بی پایانه.... ی وداع تلخ بکن با ریاضی دیگه هیچ موقع هم کاریش نداشته باش....واقعا بهتر از اینه ک هر روز ندونی میخای چیکار کنی!!!!...... در ضمن اگه ب اصرار خونوادت رفتی خب اشتباه کردی ولی ته همه کارهایی ک من میخام بکنم اینه ک ی خنده خیلیم کوچولو روی صورت مامان و بابام ببینم.....!!!! تازه من خودمم عاشق شیمیم ولی خب تو ریاضی حتما میرفتم مهندسی شیمی ولی الان تو تجربی فقط ب دارو فک میکنم دیگه هیچ رشته ای برام مهم نیس!!!


وای نه توروخدااااااااا چرا با ریاضی وداع کنم؟ :Y (404): 
به اصرار خونواده کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم که پشیمونمو چند روز دیگه که موقع ویرایشه عوضش میکنم خب 
شما خودت میگی یه پایان تلخ بهتر از تلخیه بی پایانه ... الان واسه من تجربی میشه تلخیه بی پایان ولی تو ریاضی 100% موفق میشم و پایان تلخ نداره  :Y (544):

----------


## bvb09

> وای نه توروخدااااااااا چرا با ریاضی وداع کنم؟
> به اصرار خونواده کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم که پشیمونمو چند روز دیگه که موقع ویرایشه عوضش میکنم خب 
> شما خودت میگی یه پایان تلخ بهتر از تلخیه بی پایانه ... الان واسه من تجربی میشه تلخیه بی پایان ولی تو ریاضی 100% موفق میشم و پایان تلخ نداره


بهتره این آهنگو گوش کنی.... علی عظیمی پیش درآمد..... جواباتو میگیری....

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> بهتره این آهنگو گوش کنی.... علی عظیمی پیش درآمد..... جواباتو میگیری....


وای تو عمرم از این مدل اهنگا گوش نداده بودم...یکمشو گوش کردم روحیم داغون شد :Y (673): 
خیلی وقته فقط اهنگای یه نفرو گوش میدم  :Y (708):

----------


## bvb09

> وای تو عمرم از این مدل اهنگا گوش نداده بودم...یکمشو گوش کردم روحیم داغون شد
> خیلی وقته فقط اهنگای یه نفرو گوش میدم


ای بخت سراغ من بیا ک رختخواب من با این خیال خامم گرم نمیشه....!!!

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ای بخت سراغ من بیا ک رختخواب من با این خیال خامم گرم نمیشه....!!!


 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
خب الان هدف دارم پس واسه رسیدن بهش تلاش میکنم :Y (623):

----------


## reza1375

> خب الان هدف دارم پس واسه رسیدن بهش تلاش میکنم


از من میشنوی برو دنبال علاقت .هیچکس جای تو نیست نه پدرت نه مادرت و نه کسه دیگه ایی... اینو من الان ک پشت کنکوریم فهمیدم سال دوم

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> از من میشنوی برو دنبال علاقت .هیچکس جای تو نیست نه پدرت نه مادرت و نه کسه دیگه ایی... اینو من الان ک پشت کنکوریم فهمیدم سال دوم


ممنون از نظر خوبتون...حتما همین کار رو میکنم :22:

----------


## pouria98

> حرفتونو قبول دارما ولی یه سوال: آدما فقط تو پزشکی میتونن بهترین باشن و پیشرفت کنن؟ 
> خیلی از دوستان گفتن که توی هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشی و کارت خوب باشه میتونی موفق شی 
> منظور من اصلا درامد نیست فقط دوس دارم اون رشته ایو که واقعا توش استعداد دارمو بخونم 
> اخه وقتی بهش علاقه نداشته باشم شاید واسش زیاد تلاش نکنم و اصلا بدون انگیزه و انرژی درس بخونم
> منم رشتم ریاضی بودو تا الان زیست نخوندم (یعنی همین تازگیا یکم زیست خوندم دیدم باهاش احساس خیلی خوبی ندارم)
> از خون میترسم و فشارم میفته ... اگه برم تشریح فک کنم برم اون دنیا 
> پزشکی هم که شنیدم خیلی سخته شاید اگه بدون علاقه برم سراغش نتونم موفق شم ... البته مهندسی برقم سخته ها ولی واقعا دوست داشتنیه 
> ممنون از راهنماییتون



دوست گلم نمیگم فقط پزشکی بلکه دندون و دارم هم جزوش هست
ابجی نمیخوام دلسردت کنم اما ببین تهش میشی معلم دبیرستان با یه حقوق افتضاح و صدتا مشکل دست و پا گیر دیگه که همش میگی کاش یه انتخاب دیگه کرده بودم

ترس از خون میشه با دیدن مکرر خون برطرف بشه اما بی پولی خیلی بده ابجی من
خلاصه امیدوارم بعدا پشیمون نشی

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> دوست گلم نمیگم فقط پزشکی بلکه دندون و دارم هم جزوش هست
> ابجی نمیخوام دلسردت کنم اما ببین تهش میشی معلم دبیرستان با یه حقوق افتضاح و صدتا مشکل دست و پا گیر دیگه که همش میگی کاش یه انتخاب دیگه کرده بودم
> 
> ترس از خون میشه با دیدن مکرر خون برطرف بشه اما بی پولی خیلی بده ابجی من
> خلاصه امیدوارم بعدا پشیمون نشی


اره خب حرفاتون درسته :Yahoo (2): 
واقعا انتخاب سخت و مهمیه...کاش تصمیمم درست باشه  :Y (419):

----------


## pouria98

> اره خب حرفاتون درسته
> واقعا انتخاب سخت و مهمیه...کاش تصمیمم درست باشه


خواهر من همون وقتی رو که رو برق میخوای بذاری اگه بذاری رو پزشکی بدون هیچ چیز رو از دست ندادی
من خودم برا خواهر معلم خصوصی زن میاد خونمون
بیچاره ها از صبح تا 8 شب کلاس دارن
اخرشم یه چندرغاز گیرشون بیشتر نمیاد ....

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> خواهر من همون وقتی رو که رو برق میخوای بذاری اگه بذاری رو پزشکی بدون هیچ چیز رو از دست ندادی
> من خودم برا خواهر معلم خصوصی زن میاد خونمون
> بیچاره ها از صبح تا 8 شب کلاس دارن
> اخرشم یه چندرغاز گیرشون بیشتر نمیاد ....


اگه همون وقتو رو تجربی بذارم واقعا پزشکی قبول میشم؟؟؟
اره واقعا کارشون سخته بخصوص دبیرای ریاضی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## pouria98

> اگه همون وقتو رو تجربی بذارم واقعا پزشکی قبول میشم؟؟؟
> اره واقعا کارشون سخته بخصوص دبیرای ریاضی


خواهرم اگه امسال نشد خوب فدا سرت برو برا کنکور 96
اره واقعا هی سروکله زدن با دانش اموزا و حقوق کم گرفتن و سگ دو زدن (البته دور از جون شما)

خواهر نیگا برق ازاد یا یه دولتی دور افتاده الان به هیچ دردی نمیخوره
حداقلش اینده شغلیت تو پزشکی تضمین شدس
تو همین انجمن داریم خانوم هایی که 94 پزشکی قبول شدن و الان دارن باباکرم میرن 
همونا رو الگوی خودت قرار بده

----------


## Mr.Hosein

ببینید شما خانوم هستید و فردا تامین مخارج زندگی به عهده ی کسی دیگه هست...پس شما هدف اصلی رو بزارید رو علاقتون...
در مورد رشته های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی چند سال دیگه مثل الان نخواهد بود...
بعضی ها صحبت از درامد بالای 10 11 ملیون پزشک عمومی میکنن...شما یه سر به اگهی های شرکت ها بزنید متوجه میشید که از این خبرا نیست!(همیشه البته استثنا هست!)


کلی باید صبر کنید ازمون استخدامی اعلام شه و بعد از کلی تلاش ردتون میکنن...!در کل خیلی وقته خبری از استخدام رسمی نیست...یا پارتی میخواد یا کارت جانبازی! !غیر این انچنان فرقی نمیکنه شما مهندس هستید...حسابدار هستید...پیراپزشک هستید یا هر چیز دیگه...

اگه میخواین کارتون تقریبا تضمین شده باشه و جا برای پیشرفت داشته باشید و همینطور در دوران دانشگاه درس های سنگین برق و مکانیک رو نخونید!(با توجه به چیزی که بین دوستانم دیدم بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم!)به مهندسی صنایع هم نظری داشته باشید...

اگه پسر بودید شاید پیشنهادم براتون متفاوت بود...ولی با توجه به علاقه ای که به رشته ی ریاضی دارید پیشنهاد ویژه میکنم همین مسیر رو ادامه بدید...
پول رو از راه های خیلی زیادی میشه به دست اورد...ولی علاقه رو نه...

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> خواهرم اگه امسال نشد خوب فدا سرت برو برا کنکور 96
> اره واقعا هی سروکله زدن با دانش اموزا و حقوق کم گرفتن و سگ دو زدن (البته دور از جون شما)
> 
> خواهر نیگا برق ازاد یا یه دولتی دور افتاده الان به هیچ دردی نمیخوره
> حداقلش اینده شغلیت تو پزشکی تضمین شدس
> تو همین انجمن داریم خانوم هایی که 94 پزشکی قبول شدن و الان دارن باباکرم میرن 
> همونا رو الگوی خودت قرار بده


از این به بعد من تموم تلاشمو میکنم :Yahoo (5): 
واسم دعا کنیدا 
مرسی داداش پوریا  :Y (694):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ببینید شما خانوم هستید و فردا تامین مخارج زندگی به عهده ی کسی دیگه هست...پس شما هدف اصلی رو بزارید رو علاقتون...
> در مورد رشته های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی چند سال دیگه مثل الان نخواهد بود...
> بعضی ها صحبت از درامد بالای 10 11 ملیون پزشک عمومی میکنن...شما یه سر به اگهی های شرکت ها بزنید متوجه میشید که از این خبرا نیست!(همیشه البته استثنا هست!)
> 
> 
> کلی باید صبر کنید ازمون استخدامی اعلام شه و بعد از کلی تلاش ردتون میکنن...!در کل خیلی وقته خبری از استخدام رسمی نیست...یا پارتی میخواد یا کارت جانبازی! !غیر این انچنان فرقی نمیکنه شما مهندس هستید...حسابدار هستید...پیراپزشک هستید یا هر چیز دیگه...
> 
> اگه میخواین کارتون تقریبا تضمین شده باشه و جا برای پیشرفت داشته باشید و همینطور در دوران دانشگاه درس های سنگین برق و مکانیک رو نخونید!(با توجه به چیزی که بین دوستانم دیدم بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم!)به مهندسی صنایع هم نظری داشته باشید...
> 
> ...


مرسی از حرفای خوبتون :22: 
پزشکی خوبه ولی مهندسی بیشتر به روحیاتم میخوره :Y (591):

----------


## hoonam

جوری تصمیم بگیر و راهتو انتخاب کن که بعد از چند ستل وقتی به خودت نگاه کردی افسوس نخوری....زندگی مثل برق و باد میگذره...بالا داره پایین داره شادی داره غم داره...اگه نگرشت درست باشه حتی در کم ترین مقام دنیایی هم احساس شادی و شکر میکنی...زندگی کن،زندگی کن،واسه خودت زندگی کن.
موفق باشی

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> جوری تصمیم بگیر و راهتو انتخاب کن که بعد از چند ستل وقتی به خودت نگاه کردی افسوس نخوری....زندگی مثل برق و باد میگذره...بالا داره پایین داره شادی داره غم داره...اگه نگرشت درست باشه حتی در کم ترین مقام دنیایی هم احساس شادی و شکر میکنی...زندگی کن،زندگی کن،واسه خودت زندگی کن.
> موفق باشی


مرررررررسی از حرفای خوبتون  :22: 
راستش اولش خیلی میترسیدم که از تصمیمم پشیمون شم ولی الان مطمئنم که بدون هدفم نمیتونم احساس خوبی داشته باشم 
شاید به نظر خیلیا پزشکی خوب باشه ولی به نظر من بهترین نیست...بهترین تو ذهن من و واسه خودم مهندسی برقه :Y (591):

----------


## alireza.mer30

منم میخواستم تعییر رشته بدم اما با خودم فک کردم گفتم و به این نتیجه رسیدم که من نمیتونم مخیط بیمارستان رو تحمل کنم 
اما خودت بهتر میتونی تصمیم بگیری ک چ رشته ای رو بخونی و از کار کردن در اون زمینه لذت ببری 
موفق باشی.......

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> منم میخواستم تعییر رشته بدم اما با خودم فک کردم گفتم و به این نتیجه رسیدم که من نمیتونم مخیط بیمارستان رو تحمل کنم 
> اما خودت بهتر میتونی تصمیم بگیری ک چ رشته ای رو بخونی و از کار کردن در اون زمینه لذت ببری 
> موفق باشی.......


اره منم اینجوریم... محیط بیمارستان و دیدن دردای ادما و پرستارای بداخلاق و . . . خیلی اذیتم میکنه... مهندسی عالیه :Y (673): 
ممنون :22:

----------

